# Any Hawk Problem Yet?



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

i lost 4 bird in 2 day. 3 young bird i got from a flyer over here and one of my black saddle. so how is the hawk in ya place? any yet? for me, my bird are in lock down till next year. i can lose nomore birds.


----------



## Bluecheckard (Jun 23, 2008)

I have seen one yesterday trying to land on top of the aviary. but he never got a chance because every attempt he did my dogs are there waiting for him. my dogs will attack anything that will come close to my loft. they actually have killed two big stray rats last year and grab a hawk by the tail few days ago.


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

Bluecheckard said:


> I have seen one yesterday trying to land on top of the aviary. but he never got a chance because every attempt he did my dogs are there waiting for him. my dogs will attack anything that will come close to my loft. they actually have killed two big stray rats last year and grab a hawk by the tail few days ago.


omg that what i need ...what kind of dog do you have?


----------



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

now thats a cool dog post a pic of him.


----------



## aslan1 (Jul 22, 2010)

Bluecheckard said:


> I have seen one yesterday trying to land on top of the aviary. but he never got a chance because every attempt he did my dogs are there waiting for him. my dogs will attack anything that will come close to my loft. they actually have killed two big stray rats last year and grab a hawk by the tail few days ago.


Are you serious man? They land on your aviary. I wish we had the rights to shoot those basterds.


----------



## Bluecheckard (Jun 23, 2008)

We have a Samoyed and pomeranian ****zu mix. they don't go and jump to the roof of my loft but when they see mr. hawk up there they won't stop barking until the hawks fly away.

here' the picture. and they love to play with us....


----------



## Aviephile (Oct 25, 2009)

I had a pair of Coopers nesting nearby. They took my last three Barkels Lemon youngbirds over two months time. My remaining eight youngbirds can fly circles around the hawks and they seem to have given up and moved on. Two weeks now and hoping they stay gone.
I think they only got the Lemons because those birds were not strong flyers...
Bill


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

Aviephile said:


> I had a pair of Coopers nesting nearby. They took my last three Barkels Lemon youngbirds over two months time. My remaining eight youngbirds can fly circles around the hawks and they seem to have given up and moved on. Two weeks now and hoping they stay gone.
> I think they only got the Lemons because those birds were not strong flyers...
> Bill


Cooper will jump out of No where they are built to do that even the very best bird could have a bad day. So be careful


----------



## kalapati (Aug 29, 2006)

blongboy said:


> i lost 4 bird in 2 day. 3 young bird i got from a flyer over here and one of my black saddle. so how is the hawk in ya place? any yet? for me, my bird are in lock down till next year. i can lose nomore birds.



here's a juvenile cooper that has been chasing my young flyers. so far he's been unsuccessful but he's good in chasing small birds.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PYFW_a8SL_A



nice picture jeff 



Bluecheckard said:


> here' the picture. and they love to play with us....




kalapati
San Diego


----------



## Gnuretiree (May 29, 2009)

They are going full blast here in Northern Ct. Mostly young cooper hawks is what I've been dealing with.


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

Gnuretiree said:


> They are going full blast here in Northern Ct. Mostly young cooper hawks is what I've been dealing with.


yea me too


----------



## Crab_Shrapnel (Jan 17, 2010)

We just have chicken hawks. I was told that I don't have to worry about them . . .


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

Crab_Shrapnel said:


> We just have chicken hawks. I was told that I don't have to worry about them . . .


chicken hawk?


----------



## realtalk72 (Nov 7, 2009)

I live in california and there is alot of cooper hawks what I have been doing is putting a very shinney ring on the leg of my pigeons so when the sun hits that ring it scares the hawks away thats my own therey but havn't had any issues dont take my word for it but it has worked for me ..... I make my own rings ...


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

realtalk72 said:


> I live in california and there is alot of cooper hawks what I have been doing is putting a very shinney ring on the leg of my pigeons so when the sun hits that ring it scares the hawks away thats my own therey but havn't had any issues dont take my word for it but it has worked for me ..... I make my own rings ...


interesting..can you post a pic of the rings...


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

kalapati said:


> here's a juvenile cooper that has been chasing my young flyers. so far he's been unsuccessful but he's good in chasing small birds.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PYFW_a8SL_A
> 
> ...


I might be wrong..but if I could of got that close to a hawk in my yard as you did in this video.. I would of sprayed it with a water hose


----------



## drifter (Oct 7, 2009)

Chicken hawk, yeah that's what we use to call them when I growing up on the farm. Chicken hawk, aka Blue Darter, aka Coopers hawk, they will also prey on pigeons.


----------



## Crab_Shrapnel (Jan 17, 2010)

Well, around here that's what we call redtails


----------



## rapid fire (Mar 5, 2009)

Lost 4 birds this week. One of them was my white young bird. He was still alive yesterday evening, but last I saw of him, he had a hawk right on his tail. This really stinks.


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

rapid fire said:


> Lost 4 birds this week. One of them was my white young bird. He was still alive yesterday evening, but last I saw of him, he had a hawk right on his tail. This really stinks.


sorry for your lost ..i lost my ash red today damg!


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

i lost so many birds ...!!! hawk are so bad right now...do ya still loft fly?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I had one hit today that really got the birds in the air. I think I lost one of the baby saddles from you to a hawk


----------



## Ross Howard (Nov 26, 2009)

blongboy said:


> omg that what i need ...what kind of dog do you have?


Bird dog ....:-D


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

MaryOfExeter said:


> I had one hit today that really got the birds in the air. I think I lost one of the baby saddles from you to a hawk


that weird i lost your dropper to a hawk just 2 days ago(he came right in the loft when i let them out...just turn away to feed the chicken) - same day i lost my saddle hen... lock them up for 2 day and i thought today at 6 would be a good time to loft fly ... mad idea ..lost my main red saddle cock ..hope to see him in the loft tomorrow. i guess no more flying at all for me till the hawk leave.


----------



## lmorales4 (Jul 8, 2010)

About what time of year do the hawks leave your area?


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

lmorales4 said:


> About what time of year do the hawks leave your area?


next year!!!! close to spring and summer.


----------



## Barn Pigeon (Feb 11, 2005)

Founded the remains of nothing but feathers from a blue and nothing but white feathers from a white of mine. So that is 2 for sure. Friend callled and has lost 5 in last two weeks. We wonder where all the lost birds go ?? Once they get down they are easy for mister Hawk to catch.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Most species of hawks are in NC all year round, so we never get rid of them. They have babies in the spring, so that makes spring/summer hectic with parents feeding babies and then babies feeding themselves. Then in the winter, everyone has to eat and food is less available. So you never really get a break. Cooper's and Red tails are here all year, and I believe Sharp-shins are too.


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Most species of hawks are in NC all year round, so we never get rid of them. They have babies in the spring, so that makes spring/summer hectic with parents feeding babies and then babies feeding themselves. Then in the winter, everyone has to eat and food is less available. So you never really get a break. Cooper's and Red tails are here all year, and I believe Sharp-shins are too.


forreal!!!! OMG...i didn't know that!! that sux ..but redtail not a problem for me just cooper hawk.


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

For me here in Florida there is really no off season, it takes time to build up a flock of birds so if a bird or 2 a week is taken like nature intended you won't be wiped out, keeping birds in lock down is just plain wrong IMHO cause these birds were born to fly, just the other day I had some friends over as I let the flock out and here comes a hawk chasing them but he didn't get lucky this time the flock just moved too fast and the hawk couldn't climb ast enough to catch up to them so my team was lucky that day! But I must say I do lose some that get stalked by those sneaky BOP!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

blongboy said:


> forreal!!!! OMG...i didn't know that!! that sux ..but redtail not a problem for me just cooper hawk.


Same here. Coopers and sharp-shins are built for hunting in the woods, redtails aren't. In fact, redtails are my friends, since if they claim my house as their territory, then they'll keep the others away for me


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

No promlems here now, but a month ago I had a pair that had babies and they hung out here, I watched them teaching their young to hunt, Now they are gone and my birds are flying free.........Thank GOD!!


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

rackerman said:


> No promlems here now, but a month ago I had a pair that had babies and they hung out here, I watched them teaching their young to hunt, Now they are gone and my birds are flying free.........Thank GOD!!


you so lucky!


----------



## Aviephile (Oct 25, 2009)

Almost everywhere I look around here, Coopers are floating in the air. I've been scouting areas for their first release at three miles and I think I found one today. I'll take them out tomorrow and see how it goes.
My youngbirds (eight remaining) can outfly the hawks, now, but they are so afraid of them that they have almost stopped routing. They do ten minutes at the most and come home high, fast and scattered. They had only gotten to about forty minutes before this started but they clearly want to fly. I hope taking them on the road will get them flying again.
The first race is on the 24th. Hoping they will be ready...
Best! Bill


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

Aviephile said:


> Almost everywhere I look around here, Coopers are floating in the air. I've been scouting areas for their first release at three miles and I think I found one today. I'll take them out tomorrow and see how it goes.
> My youngbirds (eight remaining) can outfly the hawks, now, but they are so afraid of them that they have almost stopped routing. They do ten minutes at the most and come home high, fast and scattered. They had only gotten to about forty minutes before this started but they clearly want to fly. I hope taking them on the road will get them flying again.
> The first race is on the 24th. Hoping they will be ready...
> Best! Bill


mine take longer to come down. they will fly until it's dark then just drop fast to the trap.


----------



## Aviephile (Oct 25, 2009)

Well, today the last site I scouted had hawks! I decided to just loft fly them. Ten minutes after they took off a hawk flew right through the yard while my YBs flew high overhead. The good news (probably because of that hawk) is that they flew for an hour and eight minutes, by far the longest they have ever stayed in the air.
All came home and trapped in about two minutes (they like to land in the trees first), not even winded.
I think they will probably do ok in the first race, but I really need to road train them some. If the hawks are so bad here close to home, would they be all right with a first toss of five or ten miles? There should be somewhere out there that I won't be releasing them right under a bunch of Coopers...
Best! Bill


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

Aviephile said:


> Well, today the last site I scouted had hawks! I decided to just loft fly them. Ten minutes after they took off a hawk flew right through the yard while my YBs flew high overhead. The good news (probably because of that hawk) is that they flew for an hour and eight minutes, by far the longest they have ever stayed in the air.
> All came home and trapped in about two minutes (they like to land in the trees first), not even winded.
> I think they will probably do ok in the first race, but I really need to road train them some. If the hawks are so bad here close to home, would they be all right with a first toss of five or ten miles? There should be somewhere out there that I won't be releasing them right under a bunch of Coopers...
> Best! Bill


well if the hawk know that there are pigeon there, he'll come and wait everyday, even tho you dont let them out. you will lose a few of them.


----------



## kalapati (Aug 29, 2006)

kalapati said:


> here's a juvenile cooper that has been chasing my young flyers. so far he's been unsuccessful but he's good in chasing small birds.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PYFW_a8SL_A
> 
> ...



this is one thing i hate now. this beautiful juvenile is learning the skill. 

taken this morning while my birds were trapping.


----------



## pigeonnewb (Jan 18, 2008)

*Canadian Goose Decoys*

You guys can try to buy a few goose decoys and stand them out there. I have a few hawks by my place and I seen them used at Carl Perry's One Loft Races and I had to buy myself two and they seem to work. It's worth a shot for those of you who wouldn't mind to try it out. Worked for me so far. Good Luck!


----------



## kalapati (Aug 29, 2006)

pigeonnewb said:


> You guys can try to buy a few goose decoys and stand them out there. I have a few hawks by my place and I seen them used at Carl Perry's One Loft Races and I had to buy myself two and they seem to work. It's worth a shot for those of you who wouldn't mind to try it out. Worked for me so far. Good Luck!



where can i buy them? and cuanto is the price?


kalapati
San Diego


----------



## yvannava (Jul 10, 2010)

i dont have a problem with hawks cause my birds outfly them but the problem over here is the falcons man they come out like darts and it just crazy. one of my birds got hit and punctured his crop. my bird healed though after 4 days but the hawks are nothing they dont even try getting my birds no more.


----------



## pigeonnewb (Jan 18, 2008)

kalapati said:


> where can i buy them? and cuanto is the price?
> 
> 
> kalapati
> San Diego


So far searching online, it looks like bassprochops have em cheaper. Cabelas is another store but looks more expensive. I only use two of them and works fine for me. just make sure they are bull bodied dekes and not the shells. Though you possibly can get it to stand just a lot harder. I'll tag on a link to the one i think is cheaper for you. Good luck.

Bass Pro - Canadian Decoy (standing)


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

pigeonnewb said:


> So far searching online, it looks like bassprochops have em cheaper. Cabelas is another store but looks more expensive. I only use two of them and works fine for me. just make sure they are bull bodied dekes and not the shells. Though you possibly can get it to stand just a lot harder. I'll tag on a link to the one i think is cheaper for you. Good luck.
> 
> Bass Pro - Canadian Decoy (standing)


i have the real one that come every year in my back yard! the smallest flock came by was 10....and the largest was around 35
my hawk have tried to kill some before.....


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

kalapati said:


> this is one thing i hate now. this beautiful juvenile is learning the skill.
> 
> taken this morning while my birds were trapping.


i would throw a stick at him....even tho he made a kill ..i wouldn't let him enjoy it


----------



## yvannava (Jul 10, 2010)

i know i would have thrown something to get him off your yard. he looks like he's just laughing .


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2010)

yeah that would have really pissed me off too having him on my doorstep grabbing a bird off the trap like that, but here it happens all to often at this time of year so my birds arent allowed out or I would be losing one everytime they were let out to loft fly  I too wouldnt let him have the pleasure of eating that bird either just to let him know he/she is not welcome here at anytime


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

kalapati,

That sucks, but the hawk looks like adult now. I had this very experienced pigeon that finally met a very experienced adult hawk and guess who won. That bird probably survived 2 years of relentless hawk attacks, but finally met a bird that was better than it. Man, the hawk waited for the bird to land first, then dove initially high up first to get momentum and dove like a falcon and got my bird. I thought it was a falcon, but it was an adult cooper hawk. I will not let that hawk of yours to eat that juvenile bird. Just scare it away.


----------



## yvannava (Jul 10, 2010)

i heard air horns work real good against them since they are scared of loud noises and shiny things. but you never know they will do whatever it takes for their meal.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2010)

RodSD said:


> kalapati,
> 
> That sucks, but the hawk looks like adult now. I had this very experienced pigeon that finally met a very experienced adult hawk and guess who won. That bird probably survived 2 years of relentless hawk attacks, but finally met a bird that was better than it. Man, the hawk waited for the bird to land first, then dove initially high up first to get momentum and dove like a falcon and got my bird. I thought it was a falcon, but it was an adult cooper hawk. I will not let that hawk of yours to eat that juvenile bird. Just scare it away.


for those of you who think that hawks only take the slow and weak , you are so wrong .. they will take anything that gives them the opportunity to do so at any given time experianced or not and thats is a fact and they will work around anything you have in your arsonal to keep them from doing so !


----------



## yvannava (Jul 10, 2010)

im usually out with my birds when i let them fly and when they are on the perching on the wires and i see a hawk i clap fast and loud and they know so they take off and the hawk is to far to get them.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Lokotaloft,
You are so right. If opportunity strikes, they take it. Most of my birds that flew very long suffered from it.

yvnnava,
I do the same thing. I help my birds by warning them although it seems that they are better than me now because they can see/hear things that I don't.


----------



## kalapati (Aug 29, 2006)

i know this young resident cooper very well. everytime i let my birds out this cooper knows that i'm just around and he doesn't mess up with my birds. or sometimes when he attempts to hit them he always missed. but this morning i have to go inside to meet my wife who just came from a night shift work then after we have breakfast together i went out again to check my birds. that's when i saw this cooper already grabbed one of them. i tried to get close to recover the body but the hawk opened it's broad wing and flew away with my bird.


kalapati
San diego


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Man, that sucks! One time I chased a hawk with my pigeon on its talon and it finally dropped it. But my backyard is short so I had the advantage. I understand that your loft is far from your house so the hawk had the advantage. Man, that hawk will return for more.


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

That is bad...he will be back. Have you thought about trying shiny side of cd's or decoy owls and moving them around daily so they don't become part of the "terrain"?


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

blongboy said:


> i lost 4 bird in 2 day. 3 young bird i got from a flyer over here and one of my black saddle. so how is the hawk in ya place? any yet? for me, my bird are in lock down till next year. i can lose nomore birds.


Depends on how you define "problem". But, yes the Coopers are back in full force, and killing whatever they can get their claws into. And all the suggestions about what one can do to stop nature from taking it's course, are all for naught in my humble opinion. Cause if fake owls, or shiny CD's or any other such things really worked, then there would be no such thing as a "Hawk Problem".


----------



## kalapati (Aug 29, 2006)

pigeonnewb said:


> So far searching online, it looks like bassprochops have em cheaper. Cabelas is another store but looks more expensive. I only use two of them and works fine for me. just make sure they are bull bodied dekes and not the shells. Though you possibly can get it to stand just a lot harder. I'll tag on a link to the one i think is cheaper for you. Good luck.
> 
> Bass Pro - Canadian Decoy (standing)




thanks for the link!

i've always noticed coopers hates to see crows around. they usually stay away from the aggressive ravens for territorial reason. i'm thinking of using a crow decoys too by placing them on the roof of my loft and other spots so coopers can see them.

http://bit.ly/bHQk42

















kalapati
San Diego


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

That might work. Maybe you can add recorded crows call as well and play it occasionally. My damn hawk killed a baby crow here and left it next to my loft couple of months ago.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2010)

please do let us know how the crow decoys work for you if you chose to go that route ... Im all for anything that will keep those monsters away


----------

